# Square foot pricing



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

For thoses who charge by the square foot,do you keep the same square foot price for exterior work?and how about decks and staining work?do you tend to keep the square foot price the same?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope, our price is higher for exterior. Also, there aren't too many decks down here in Florida so I'm not much help there.

People sometimes want their pool area painted and we charge by the SQ FT. Usually a little more than our exterior price.

BTW, are we talking about surface area here?


----------



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

Yeah,i was talking about surface area.So i quess you charge slightly more per square foot for any stain work as well?


----------



## Painter.Josh (May 5, 2004)

Swish
For exterior I charge more. I even elevate my prices per story. 2 stories = add. 10¢, 3 stories = add. .25¢.
Decks and fences I have 2 prices. 1 for a simple re-coat, and 1 for a full strip and refinish. But I use my standard wall sqft price.


----------



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

Painter Josh...im not going to ask for your prices but percentage wise,about how much more do you charge for exterior compared to interior?


----------



## Painter.Josh (May 5, 2004)

Well I dont know the %, but its about .10¢ more per sqft


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey all, what would the average price be for a square foot to paint saufit and facia?


----------

